# Vapecon 2016 What did you like or dislike about it.



## Vape addict

The best part was all the specials and great deals and meeting all the vapers and makers. 

The bad part was the unorganized queing at the venders and in line. Was near the front of the que at 7:30 at 9 almost moved to the middel as every tom d1ck and harry keeps a spot for his mates and their mates. 

Vapecartel. Juicy joes and vapeclub was my top vendors of the day. Fast friendly and cheap. 

Thanks to everyone for all your hard work and time you put in to bring us such an amazing event and growing the vaping lifestyle. 

Will be there for sure next time again

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Pixstar

Really enjoyed the vibe, friendly vendors, promoters and people in general, lots to see and try.
Obviously some of the vendors were extremely busy and I'm sure it was worth their effort and expense.
Really nice to see the effort some vendors put into their stalls.
Perhaps there could be a few more food and beverage vendors next time?

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 7 | Can relate 2


----------



## kimbo

Liked 99% of everything (think i got all the flyers .. twice)

Dislike the long Q for the coffee

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 5


----------



## Vape addict

Agreed 100%

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Soprono

kimbo said:


> Liked 99% of everything (think i got all the flyers .. twice)
> 
> Dislike the long Q for the coffee



That was crazy and the food to. Would have liked to see it cater for more choices and people, but its the first one this size so even having a food stand was a plus. 

Really disliked the queue's. I guess its not really something to avoid but like above everyone just slotted in for buddies. Overall what a awesome event.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## BuzzGlo

Things I loved.

Seeing the community again and how its grown. 
Specials
prizes
The general buzz was awesome. 
Parking and location was good.
Overall I appreciated the effort of team that put this event together

Things that was bad

I was starving, I could only find one food vendor. I would have settled for a coke to keep me going but I couldn't even get one of those from the coffee stall.

I hated that cash tickets had a different queue and they rocketed past us.... cash entrance should have opened an hour later or something.

This mad rush to get deals. Vendors and organisers seemed to be underprepared. 

I fee like every vendor should have a board put up in front of their stall with the prices and the 2 people dedicated to answering technical questions on products. A mate of mine quit smokes today and got kitted out. If I wasnt with him I dont think he would have managed to navigate things. 

Overall I left early as I felt very uncumfortable. woefully Under budget.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## RBoy

Had such a good time 

Just hated the fact that those of us who RSVP'd and booked tickets online, had to wait far longer to get in than those that didn't. 

Apart from that- it was super.

.....and I'm broke.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4


----------



## Vape addict

BuzzGlo said:


> Things I loved.
> 
> Seeing the community again and how its grown.
> Specials
> prizes
> The general buzz was awesome.
> Parking and location was good.
> Overall I appreciated the effort of team that put this event together
> 
> Things that was bad
> 
> I was starving, I could only find one food vendor. I would have settled for a coke to keep me going but I couldn't even get one of those from the coffee stall.
> 
> I hated that cash tickets had a different queue and they rocketed past us.... cash entrance should have opened an hour later or something.
> 
> This mad rush to get deals. Vendors and organisers seemed to be underprepared.
> 
> I fee like every vendor should have a board put up in front of their stall with the prices and the 2 people dedicated to answering technical questions on products. A mate of mine quit smokes today and got kitted out. If I wasnt with him I dont think he would have managed to navigate things.
> 
> Overall I left early as I felt very uncumfortable. woefully Under budget.



I agree. Staff was not clued up with the products they where selling. I bought my wife a new mod and i knew more about the mod and what it comes with then the salesman.

Lost my bank card but luckily some honest guy picked it up and handed it in.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAVaper

We enjoyed Vapecon. We will definitely attend the next one.

I agree that the cash line was not a great idea. I would have paid extra for a ticket if I knew I could avoid the wait.
Please have more food and cold drink stalls next time.
Vendors, Please make sure you have more experienced staff on the stand. 3 vendors I visited, the salesmen had to ask somebody else about everything including prices etc.
More ventilation would also be a plus. My eyes are on fire.

Thanks to the vendors for the great variety of product and the discounts. Also a big thanks to the vendors for sponsering juice and giveaways and all the prizes.

Thanks to the organizers. Great job all.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kyli3boi

Was a lekker day had a blast got to see alot of the faces behind the names on the forum. Unfortunately as with every event there is a few things that was definitely not okay. We got there early and was almost right in front of the queue and when we were allowed to go through the gate the all of a sudden another gate was opened and guys from the back all ran through the other gate and got into the front so all the time and effort of coming early and standing for over an hour outside was a complete waste. The cash line was much much quicker than the pre bought tickets line which defeats the whole purpose of buying tickets before the event. Definitely short on food stands and drink stands. For the life of me I could not find a dustbin to throw away packaging and such. The queue system for the vendors was a complete mess up and people were just pushing in left and right. Those are the main things that really need to worked on for the next one.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 4 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Slav

Had a bit of a racist vibe from the one security guard's comment. My one Indian mate came from outside looking for an ATM and carried a brown paper bag with gear in. Security stopped him saying he can't bring food in which he replied to that it was gear. Got asked to check the bag because "it could've been a bomb, you never know! Hueheuehue".

Specials were great. People were great. Queuing system was a bit of a flop with people keeping spots for their buddies and the other gate opening with people scrambling to the entrance. Was kinda upsetting since we were in the queue since around 7am.

Had some issues at one vendor where the employee had no clue what he was doing or what stock we asked for. Over charging us for batteries as well.

Would've liked to see more food places. We skipped eating anything completely.

Other than that it was an awesome experience and I would like to thank all the organizers and vendors for hooking us up.

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## BuzzGlo

Slav said:


> Had a bit of a racist vibe from the one security guard's comment. My one Indian mate came from outside looking for an ATM and carried a brown paper bag with gear in. Security stopped him saying he can't bring food in which he replied to that it was gear. Got asked to check the bag because "it could've been a bomb, you never know! Hueheuehue".
> 
> Specials were great. People were great. Queuing system was a bit of a flop with people keeping spots for their buddies and the other gate opening with people scrambling to the entrance. Was kinda upsetting since we were in the queue since around 7am.
> 
> Had some issues at one vendor where the employee had no clue what he was doing or what stock we asked for. Over charging us for batteries as well.
> 
> Would've liked to see more food places. We skipped eating anything completely.
> 
> Other than that it was an awesome experience and I would like to thank all the organizers and vendors for hooking us up.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk



Oh yes ditto on the over charge. I only realised the R20 difference on my batteries and juice when I got home. small amounts added up to a full juice between 2 of us. Still great prices so we shrugged it off. Another mate of mine was told 45A batteries were out of stock so he would have to take the 30A. He took four @ R100 and they turned out to be 45A.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## BubiSparks

Slav said:


> Had a bit of a racist vibe from the one security guard's comment. My one Indian mate came from outside looking for an ATM and carried a brown paper bag with gear in. Security stopped him saying he can't bring food in which he replied to that it was gear. Got asked to check the bag because "it could've been a bomb, you never know! Hueheuehue".
> 
> Specials were great. People were great. Queuing system was a bit of a flop with people keeping spots for their buddies and the other gate opening with people scrambling to the entrance. Was kinda upsetting since we were in the queue since around 7am.
> 
> Had some issues at one vendor where the employee had no clue what he was doing or what stock we asked for. Over charging us for batteries as well.
> 
> Would've liked to see more food places. We skipped eating anything completely.
> 
> Other than that it was an awesome experience and I would like to thank all the organizers and vendors for hooking us up.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


Yep - Never over charge your batteries - 4.2Vdc and not a penny more...

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Juices_For_Days

Was a fantastic event, but there was some confusions.

*1. Cash only at food stall. *- Need to advertise this next time or let people withdraw cash from the gates and charge 10%
*2. One food stall. *- Need to get more of a variety not that it was bad, but we stood in the que for 45 min.
*3. Juices testing.* - This created a lot of confusion among many. As we could only see and maybe here and there test the product as well as buy it. Need to come up with another method to show interested buyer that its a testing station only.

Seems like it increased 300% in popularity so next year it might be more people venue seemed a bit small and people started bumping and pushing other people. Free stuff toss away is a really nice touch and always a crowd pleaser but with the ever increasing number of people this might lead to an accident. From where we stood there was a couple of close calls with the shirts and hoodies. 

Overall it was really nice we enjoyed our self's and was great meeting the people behind the awesome local flavors that is being produced some where good and some where not. But that's a review for another time

Welldone Ecigssa

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Dr Phil

Loved this event and hey there are bound to be a few slip ups with an event this size. Well done to everybody

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Juices_For_Days

Dr Phil said:


> Loved this event and hey there are bound to be a few slip ups with an event this size. Well done to everybody



I think this is an absolutely great thread this will give the organizers an insight look on what they need to try and improve on next year. This should not be seen as negative information but rather valuable information. #keeponvaping

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vape addict

Juices_For_Days said:


> I think this is an absolutely great thread this will give the organizers an insight look on what they need to try and improve on next year. This should not be seen as negative information but rather valuable information. #keeponvaping


Thanks @Juice_For_Days its all about improvement for the next vapecon. Without feedback there will be no improvement.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## ChadB

Thanks to the organisers and vendors for putting it together!
I went to find 12mg juices, I thought at such a big event the vendors would have catered for everyones needs.
I left not buying one thing, the usual vendors whom always carry 12mg had nothing (Except Vapecartel, I did not go past them as their queue was too long). The only juices I found in 12mg were XXX, Liqua and Polarmint which i'm not the biggest fan of them.
I was there just after 10am so I doubt they sold out in 12mg within an hour. Also found a few places never had 6mg in stock which was also disappointing.

IMO the main reason for vaping is to get people of stinkiys and people whom stop stinkys prefer MTL tanks with a higer nictoine content than sub-ohmers, I found it so strange that there was no catering of these needs at an event to help people quit stinkys.

Definitely a bigger space is needed next time with more ventilation but can't fault the organisers for that as no one expected there to be so many people as well as signage on each vendors store with their price list and products. Sometimes you'd wait in a line to just see what they have, you'd then have to wait to speak to a salesman to check prices and stock.
A big thanks to @Rob Fisher @Silver and the rest of the Ecigssa team!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Willyza

Pro's


BuzzGlo said:


> Seeing the community again and how its grown.
> Specials
> prizes
> The general buzz was awesome.
> Parking and location was good.


Agree 

Con's


SAVaper said:


> I agree that the cash line was not a great idea. I would have paid extra for a ticket if I knew I could avoid the wait.


We did, and sold our online tickets a bit cheaper later 



SAVaper said:


> More ventilation would also be a plus. My eyes are on fire.


Agree


BuzzGlo said:


> I was starving, I could only find one food vendor.


So true, I would say most of us who got there early did not have breakfast ?

anyway a "GREAT" Day out and 
Thanks to everyone who made this happen and see you guys again Next Year

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks for starting this thread @Vape addict
And thanks to everyone so far for your contributions here.
It will definitely help us to make it better!!

There were several things that went wrong on the day and a few things that could have been planned better.

One of the surprises on the day was that the turnout was about double what we had expected....

I wish I could also have experienced VapeCon as an attendee though - would you believe I did not buy one thing. Until about midday I was monitoring about a "million" things and in touch at all times with about 10 people, checking and helping to resolve problems. Overall I think it went smoothly and the good outweighed the bad by quite a margin.

Lets hope we can build on the many good things and fix the weaknesses to make it better next time...

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 5 | Winner 10


----------



## Soutie

Silver said:


> One of the surprises on the day was that the turnout was about double what we had expected....



This is exactly what all the niggles came down to, I was really surprised to see the extent of vaping in South Africa and it was really good to see. Next year is going to have to cater for a whole lot more than this year even because I see it growing exponentially.

Ventilation was the one thing that was desperately needed, I don't mid a bit of Vape but at a point it was total olfactory overload to the point where we needed to stand outside for quite a while during the day.

All in all the day was a huge success. Well done to @shaunnadan, @Silver, @Rob Fisher and the whole team.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## zadiac

A huge thank you to the main organizers of the event. You really made it worth while.
I think it was a huge success and it was brilliant.
It's easy for someone who sits on the sidelines to say the organizers were underprepared when they were not part of the organizing.

All I can say is: More food and beverage stands next time please and auto bank tellers on the premises or walking distance at least. This venue was great, but almost too small. Then next one will have to be bigger I think.

All in all, thank you to @Silver and @Stroodlepuff! You two rock big time. I had a blast and you are the reason I'm broke now.......lol

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## JoeSmoke

Awesome event, I scored big time on the specials.

Only gripe as with most of the posts above was the food stall, hunger forced me to leave early 

Thanks to everyone the the attendees, the exhibitors and especially @Silver @Rob Fisher and Ecigssa team for an awesome event, my wallet needs to take  now.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## JpJoubert

I liked the bargain deals on e juices. I saw some utterly fantastic deals for mods too (think I saw an ijust 2 for merely R300, was very tempting). 
I also loved that some of the more expensive vendors let you taste their juices before buying it, it was like a wine tasting event for me (only...not boring. Sorry wine tasters.) and I even got to meet and talk to the people who makes my favorite local brands like Mr Hardwicks'.

What I think would be an improvement is to let the people who pre-booked their tickets take precedence. I went early to get the freebies but didn't get any because people sneakily shoved in front of me and the people in the paid tickets line got there before I ever could. 

I also think that vapecon has gotten big, really really big. It would be a good idea to find a venue where the vendors can set up much bigger kiosks with twice the staff members. 

A good idea for vapecon that I only thought of afterwards was that there should a little event where everybody gets their vapes ready and blows as much vape as they can into the air at once so we can see how cloudy we can make the place.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## RBoy

Slav said:


> Had a bit of a racist vibe from the one security guard's comment. My one Indian mate came from outside looking for an ATM and carried a brown paper bag with gear in. Security stopped him saying he can't bring food in which he replied to that it was gear. Got asked to check the bag because "it could've been a bomb, you never know! Hueheuehue".
> 
> Specials were great. People were great. Queuing system was a bit of a flop with people keeping spots for their buddies and the other gate opening with people scrambling to the entrance. Was kinda upsetting since we were in the queue since around 7am.
> 
> Had some issues at one vendor where the employee had no clue what he was doing or what stock we asked for. Over charging us for batteries as well.
> 
> Would've liked to see more food places. We skipped eating anything completely.
> 
> Other than that it was an awesome experience and I would like to thank all the organizers and vendors for hooking us up.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk



Yeah, crappie comment to make.

Although, keep in mind, Jozi had atleast 8 bombscares in the last 2 weeks. Security might have had knowledge about that. Who knows.


----------



## Robert Howes

Was a great day out, great to see some of the friendly faces again. The venue was awesome, clean maybe a little overcrowded but for me it added to the vibe which was awesome. Some of the specials were insane and well worth the visit, I ended up with a load of stuff I had no intention of buying. There were lots of flyers with specials that made bargain hunting a lot easier, not to mention the very pretty girls that were handing them out. Thank you to all involved for making it what it was.

Now the cons and some unqualified suggestions and please see this as constructive criticism and not a bitching session as regardless of the few problems mainly due to an unexpected large turnout I had a great day.

I hate ques, The attendance was much more than expected and EVERTHING had ques. 

Pre-paid tickets were a big fail. Stood in a que for ages only to see people walk up to the cash entrance and straight in. However everyone was friendly and when i finally got to the front I was met with smiles and made to feel very welcome. Thank you.

We spent a fortune on Uber rides and the Gautrain so we could relax and have a few beers without the fear of drinking and driving. The pub had a very poor selection to offer and they ended up running out of beer at 12 O clock. Had to wait whilst new stock arrived and then only Heineken (the worst beer in the world) was available. The expense and effort of being responsible was a waste, could of driven there in half the time and a fraction of the expense. Oh and lets not forget about the price, R80 for 3 beers in a plastic cup is over the top, it wasn't a 5 star restaurant so why charge 5 star restaurant prices? I dont think the expectation of getting a cold castle or Hansa is unreasonable but I suppose at the end of the day I have to appreciate that it is VAPEcon not pubcon (why cant the news Cafe be 10 time bigger). Thank you for the effort I did manage to get 2 x black labels and they were cold and lovely.

After leaving home at 6:30am without breakfast by lunch time we were starving. 1 food vendor with a 45min que that we refused to stand in reluctantly sent us home early. On the plus side, we ended up at a restaurant and I had the best prawn pasta I have ever had, maybe because I was so hungry, lol.

All of the vendors were under huge pressure, some handled it well (very well done) however some were less prepared i.e. had stock but couldn't find it, didn't know pricing etc. after standing in a que for 15mins waiting to be attended to and then being told we have stock but I dont know where it is is rather frustrating and it happened at more than 1 vendor. 

I would also suggest in future that vendors have more than 1 card machine. waiting in a que to be served was unavoidable but to then wait in a 2nd que to pay could have been prepared for a little better and prevented.

Most display cases were a waste as they were mainly the serving tables and were swamped by customers which made it very difficult to browse. One of the vendors had a great display stand that was on the side of the serving area so you could browse/perv before you go to the serving table. Some stands were just space full of cardboard boxes and was impossible to browse. Maybe introduce a prize for the best stand by means of a customer vote?

Stock and price lists would also have been a good idea for many of the vendors. I was looking for specific items and had to wait in many ques to be told they didn't bring that stock with. They could even be made into order sheets which would improve the traffic flow through the stands. 

Ventilation needs to be improved, even if just a few large fans to get some air movement. 

At the end of the day there is always room for improvement and the good definitely out weighed the few hic-cups that were experienced. Well done to all the organisers, vendors and sponsors for a truly epic event.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## JonathanF

It was average. 
And the worst part is my fake Samsung 25Rs that don't charge..


----------



## Pixstar

kimbo said:


> Liked 99% of everything (think i got all the flyers .. twice)
> 
> Dislike the long Q for the coffee


Yeah some of those flyers were really attractive.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Cobrali

Vapecon was awesome! It was well organised for an event of this size if you compare it to the one last year.

Pro's:

Great prices and great selection of juices!
Got to taste juices before I bought them, and I really enjoyed that! Because of that I bought more juices than I usually did at shops where I couldn't taste it first.
Got myself 100mls of Mr Hardwick's Chocolate Whip!
Cons:

Was there at around 7h15am and I was about 20th in line..by 8h55 I was 40th..when both gates opened I ended up in 80-ish! Defnitely need to have those metal barricades for queuing and security to watch over queue jumpers! Funny part was the queue jumpers behind me were complaining about the queue jumpers in the front! LOL!
Queues at vendors and no billboards with the store's overall pricelist and product list, so had to wait in line and have people push-in again just to get to the front to look at the pricelist and product list.
Queue for food and drinks, maybe have separate queues?
Need ATMS for some vendors!
Honourable mentions:

Well done to Sir Vape for separating their juice tasting counter from the buying counter and also the display cases next to the counters.
Vape Decadence for opening two fronts for better access to their products, was a good idea!
Juice vendors for juice tasting were friendly and helpful and some offered sales.
Vape Cartel had a vey big stand! Loved it
Here's to next year's Vapecon being even bigger and better!

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 2 | Winner 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## RBoy

JonathanF said:


> It was average.
> And the worst part is my fake Samsung 25Rs that don't charge..



How do you know they are fake ?


----------



## Mo_MZ

Con -
I missed out

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Atsbitscrisp

I generally had a good time at vapecon.
Pros
Got to meet some awesome fellow vapers
Great specials.
Great variety of juice.
Great eye candy!￼
Had fun with the competions
Cons
Poor food and drink set ups, maybe more vendors with a bigger variety next time. Went to pta central for steers.
Poor ventilation, my pipe-smoker buddy got a bit "silver plated". My contacts were giving me hell.
Start the competitions and prize-giving a little earlier. 7am to 5pm is a long wait... Especially with having to wait 40 mins to an hour for food...
Chaos at entrance and vendors
Some vendors ran out of specials stock too early (had to buy batteries at full price...)
Suggestions for next year
Lets find a dual venue with indoor/outdoor sections. More space, and the ability to take an air break without missing the fun. More food/drink stuff could also be brought in at that kinda venue. We can enjoy the glorious sa weather.
Some more live music will also be nice. We have all kicked the smoking habit so let's celebrate the fact by making it a festival atmosphere.
We'll done to everyone though. I don't think you guys were expecting the crowd that pitched up but you made it work. All of the people who were there no doubt appreciate the hard work you guys put in.

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1 | Can relate 3


----------



## hyphen

Cons - Not in Cape Town

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## DrSirus-88

I think the event was one for the record books. One of the best events Iv been to. 

One concern was the food stall, having only 1 with so many people did cause a few headaches.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## sideshowruki

Slav said:


> Had a bit of a racist vibe from the one security guard's comment. My one Indian mate came from outside looking for an ATM and carried a brown paper bag with gear in. Security stopped him saying he can't bring food in which he replied to that it was gear. Got asked to check the bag because "it could've been a bomb, you never know! Hueheuehue".


Dont make this a race thing please

I'm the same ethnicity as the security guard and my backpack was also checked when I returned from lunch. The same as you would be searched when entering a casino. Its standard procedure.


Thanks to all the organizers, it was epic, the only dislike would be that the specials were too damn tempting

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Soprono

sideshowruki said:


> Dont make this a race thing please
> 
> I'm the same ethnicity as the security guard and my backpack was also checked when I returned from lunch. The same as you would be searched when entering a casino. Its standard procedure.
> 
> 
> Thanks to all the organizers, it was epic, the only dislike would be that the specials were too damn tempting



Adding the fact that a bag containing a bomb really did profile them in the incorrect way and wasn't needed. 

It's not the events fault however the guards manners and ethics so would really say it's a con to the event, my bag was also searched when walking in random between my friends. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slav

I agree that there's nothing wrong with the searching at all. But he was kinda offended at the bomb joke

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## sideshowruki

Slav said:


> I agree that there's nothing wrong with the searching at all. But he was kinda offended at the bomb joke
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk



Fair enough



So going by numbers, last year there were 500 people, this year roughly 3000. Vapecon 2017 should have 18000 people.

@Silver should look at booking the Ticket Pro Dome next year

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver

sideshowruki said:


> Fair enough
> 
> 
> 
> So going by numbers, last year there were 500 people, this year roughly 3000. Vapecon 2017 should have 18000 people.
> 
> @Silver should look at booking the Ticket Pro Dome next year





Runs and hides....

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Marius Combrink

Wow what an Event.
To @Silver and crew you did an epic job with this.
Yes there where some niggles here and there but nothing major and all stuff we can learn from for the next vapecon.
Yes the queues where long at the vendors but this was to be expected.
more food would have been great but nevertheless it was a great show.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Caveman

I had a fun time at Vapecon. Thanks to all the guys who organised it and made it happen.

Pros:
Great prices
Great juices
Nice variety of shops
Lots of fun things to do 

Cons:
Hunger and Thirst  (the food situation was not very good)
Bad stock management from vendors. I felt they were woefully unprepared for what hit them. A few of the guys handles themselves like pro's, some of the other ones, not so much..
Not enough ventilation around.

There we go. A great day all round with a few issues that can be worked on.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Marius Combrink said:


> Wow what an Event.
> To @Silver and crew you did an epic job with this.
> Yes there where some niggles here and there but nothing major and all stuff we can learn from for the next vapecon.
> Yes the queues where long at the vendors but this was to be expected.
> more food would have been great but nevertheless it was a great show.



Thanks @Marius Combrink 
Was lovely to see you on the day, even though it was only for a brief chat.
Thanks for being there and for supporting this great event!


----------



## Marius Combrink

Silver said:


> Thanks @Marius Combrink
> Was lovely to see you on the day, even though it was only for a brief chat.
> Thanks for being there and for supporting this great event!


Always good to chat.
Who knows maybe next year I will help with the organization

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BODVAPE

I would like to say that it was nice to meet old vape friends, and enjoy all the good specials that was at Vapecon.

I would like to say that i'm am very disappointed with the the Cloud chaser competition, and how it was conducted. I have gone through all the rules and no where did it say that you are not allowed to use RDTA's but 20min before the comp we get told that we could only use RDA's and we had to drain our liquids from our tanks if we wanted to compete. I came second last year with an Aspire Mega which is a tank mod. i had been prepping for 4 months for the cloud chasers comp only for the rule to be changed at the last minuet. This turned the cloud chasers into a RDA comp. This gave the ppl that wanted to compete with an RDTA a disadvantage as coils are prepared differently to an RDA. Even after stating the rules on the forum they still got changed.

Reactions: Like 5 | Informative 3


----------



## ace_d_house_cat

Please allow a few more food and drink vendors at the event. 

I left early because the Mrs. and I were starving and we were not prepared to stand in a queue of 50+ people for food. 

Other than that (and unorganized queuing at vendors) - what a fantastic event. Looking forward to the next one. Thank you to all the organizers!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charel van Biljon

It was a great event with tons to see and experience.
I also think some vendors could have done more to try and pay attention to people standing at their stands for a long period of time to get service, but I do feel for them cause it was just a mad house with all the people...
But my biggest con is the food and drinks availability.
That was the reason I left early, If there where more food stalls en dedicated lines for food, cold drinks and coffee, it could have changed the whole experience.

But I'm sure all have learned from this event and the next one will be even bigger and better.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Satans_Stick

Soooo first of all - Congrats to all the organisers! I'm sure you guys were mega stressed out, BUT it turned out amazing! 

The venue was awesome, for sure a winner. There was so much to see, and do, I was a little overwhelmed. But made time in the afternoon after the crowds died down a bit. I feel that vendors with specials etc should defs have a clearer indication of their specials. 
Perhaps something to consider is to compile a pack with flyers or a booklet that has ALL the vendors and ALL their specials in? #JustSaying  

The food stall line was killer - buuuuut @Stroodlepuff saved the day - that's all I'm saying. 
One last thing - the sound was a bit strange, like it's super loud right by the stage but if you were standing by the Paulie/Orion stand, could hardly hear anything. Missed some cool things  

But all things considered - It was really amazing. Had SO MUCH FUN, and I really look forward to next year!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo

Satans_Stick said:


> Perhaps something to consider is to compile a pack with flyers or a booklet that has ALL the vendors and ALL their specials in?


But But But we like collecting flyers

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Satans_Stick

kimbo said:


> But But But we like collecting flyers



Fair enough, but it might just be a little easier for the masses to have all info at hand when they come in...


----------



## PsyCLown

I enjoyed it.

I disliked the long queues at the stalls although not much can be done regarding that.

I also disliked that I had no clue which shop to go to to look for certain things - such as coils for a certain tank. This took quite a lot of time as I had to wait in one long line only to be told they do not have any in stock and then to try a different store.

Some sort of online site for a list of the products each store has (and prices too if possible) would be amazing! We all have smartphones and it will save us all a lot of time. Might be tedious to set up though.

I struggled to find the stores I wanted and knew of, had to walk around to find them as opposed to just being able to look up and look around - since it was a smaller venue I thought it would be possible.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## kimbo

PsyCLown said:


> I enjoyed it.
> 
> I disliked the long queues at the stalls although not much can be done regarding that.
> 
> I also disliked that I had no clue which shop to go to to look for certain things - such as coils for a certain tank. This took quite a lot of time as I had to wait in one long line only to be told they do not have any in stock and then to try a different store.
> 
> Some sort of online site for a list of the products each store has (and prices too if possible) would be amazing! We all have smartphones and it will save us all a lot of time. Might be tedious to set up though.
> 
> I struggled to find the stores I wanted and knew of, had to walk around to find them as opposed to just being able to look up and look around - since it was a smaller venue I thought it would be possible.


Android?iPhone app with he layout of the venue. Listing all the products and specials, tap a special or produce and it shows you were and at what stall you can buy

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## PsyCLown

kimbo said:


> Android?iPhone app with he layout of the venue. Listing all the products and specials, tap a special or produce and it shows you were and at what stall you can buy


That'll be ideal, however costly and timely. 

I don't expect that, a simple site would be perfect too. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## SAVaper

PsyCLown said:


> That'll be ideal, however costly and timely.
> 
> I don't expect that, a simple site would be perfect too.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk



Agreed, but next year maybe an inventory with pricing could be posted on the vendors thread right here on ecigssa.co.za

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3


----------



## GregF

PsyCLown said:


> I enjoyed it.
> 
> I disliked the long queues at the stalls although not much can be done regarding that.
> 
> I also disliked that I had no clue which shop to go to to look for certain things - such as coils for a certain tank. This took quite a lot of time as I had to wait in one long line only to be told they do not have any in stock and then to try a different store.
> 
> Some sort of online site for a list of the products each store has (and prices too if possible) would be amazing! We all have smartphones and it will save us all a lot of time. Might be tedious to set up though.
> 
> I struggled to find the stores I wanted and knew of, had to walk around to find them as opposed to just being able to look up and look around - since it was a smaller venue I thought it would be possible.



I had the same problem.


----------



## Siven

Awesome event. Picked up quite a lot of goodies. Was really impressed on well everything was organised, especially for a first time event. 
Vendors were friendly and helpful, (well the ones I could get to  )
Was shocked how packed the hall was, more than double the crowd I expected. 
Will definitely like to see another, hopefully at the Dome, in Randburg

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## moolies86

Amazing event,ended up going by myself despite paying for others tickets lol at the end of the day they just didn't want to travel all that way,had a great time nonetheless,got to meet a lot of people for the first time and was actually overwhelmed with the size of the event,was amazing to see how much effort was put into everything and really just want to thank @silver,@shaunnadan @Rob Fisher @Stroodlepuff and the rest of the Ecigssa team that pulled off this amazing event,could see @Silver was extremely busy and looked over worked really appreciated you taking the time to meet me even tho it was such a hectic day,hopefully sometime soon we can have a proper chat,was great to see all the vendors under one roof and was really blown away with some of the stands,the ladies assisting the Ecigssa team were all extremely friendly.the compition running throughout the day for forum member's was great lol hopefully next year i get to year my name on stage lol 
Appart from the food situation there wasn't a single con to the event,when handling a crowd of that size and with so many people eager to get to stands for give aways and amazing prices there is bound to be a few hick ups but I thought it was well dealt with and I still managed to get to all the specials I was interested in.
A few ideas for next year would definitely be more food vendors to cope with the amount of people and maybe a beer tent in a outside area with live music,really enjoyed the performance from the guy beatboxing.
All in all it was

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## Firetrap vape

It is exiting to see how the Vape comunity has grown in South-Africa!

We had a blast meeting different Vendors from all over the country and seeing that Que before we even started off gave us all goose bumps....

Now we all know what to expect at the next one...

Thank you for all the support and generosity from all Vendors and Staff. You guys were awesome.

I agree with the food stall issue... The normal Boerewors rolls were great, but I think people would have appreciated a Halaal option too....

Other than that.... You guys did an amazing job.
Thanks to the Ecigssa team, as well as @Silver and @Rob Fisher for giving us an opportunity to build on our clientele base and enjoy the Vape Con with our Fellow vapers...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Most welcome @Firetrap vape 
Thanks for being there and making the effort
And for all the friendliness from Gawie and co - and chuckles we shared over the build day and the event itself


----------



## Caramia

Firetrap vape said:


> It is exiting to see how the Vape comunity has grown in South-Africa!
> 
> We had a blast meeting different Vendors from all over the country and seeing that Que before we even started off gave us all goose bumps....
> 
> Now we all know what to expect at the next one...
> 
> Thank you for all the support and generosity from all Vendors and Staff. You guys were awesome.
> 
> I agree with the food stall issue... The normal Boerewors rolls were great, but I think people would have appreciated a Halaal option too....
> 
> Other than that.... You guys did an amazing job.
> Thanks to the Ecigssa team, as well as @Silver and @Rob Fisher for giving us an opportunity to build on our clientele base and enjoy the Vape Con with our Fellow vapers...


I simply loved your stuff, had all good intentions of returning for some more stickers, t-shirt, and a mug or two, and maybe one of those vape cases, but my back and feet were killing me.
I shall order some off your site later in the month, if you have them still

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Caramia said:


> I simply loved your stuff, had all good intentions of returning for some more stickers, t-shirt, and a mug or two, and maybe one of those vape cases, but my back and feet were killing me.
> I shall order some off your site later in the month, if you have them still



Where were you @Caramia ?
Was looking forward to meeting you - dont think we did meet...?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caramia

Silver said:


> Where were you @Caramia ?
> Was looking forward to meeting you - dont think we did meet...?


I was there, my old stealthy self, with Hubster. We were quite early, bought what we went there for, had a couple of Heinekens, and went home. I was so looking forward to see the comps too, but ja, growing older aint for sissies...
Next time I'll make sure to, I was also looking forward to meeting you, but you guys were so super busy, and I know how tough that can be, not touching ground. 
We shall most definitely have to make a plan soonest!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jaypstagrammar

It was really a good event, specials were absolutely crazy and I stocked up for the next two months (hopefully bwaha)

My only dislike was with the trick comp, the airflow was really bad considering that there were no measures taken to help reduce the airflow and create a trick-friendly environment.


----------



## Arshad Moerat

I liked the specials a lot, but there were so many Muslim people and they weren't catered for. One food stall to serve all those people was a bit ridiculous if you ask me. I'd suggest a wider food selection and halaal food for VapeCon 2017. Otherwise I enjoyed it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ddk1979

A few cons:
- Limited number of food and beverage vendors
- Drink prices were ridiculous
- Needed more ventilation
- I am not a fan of people keeping places for friends and I agree with @Cobrali that metal barricades for queuing and security to watch over queue jumpers would have been great.


Just a thought regarding people jumping the queues. Have no idea if it will work.

When you visit SARS offices and some other places, you get a ticket with a number. Perhaps this could somehow be incorporated in the next vapecon. For example, when you enter at the gate with your car, each person is given only one numbered ticket and they have to queue according to that number. Since you can only get one numbered ticket, you cannot keep a spot for friends. Will it work ???


To organise an event of this nature and magnitude takes a LOT of planning and behind the scenes work. Thank you to all the organisers of this great event. 


.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## BumbleBee

I liked how much bigger this event was than we expected, what an amazing sight to see so many people from very different backgrounds, people that ordinarily wouldn't even give each other a second thought under normal circumstances like passing someone in a mall, all these different people interacting with each other as if they were friends for ages. Yes there were hiccups, so many things could have been done differently and I'm sure they will be for the next one, but looking at the big picture I am still totally blown away at how vaping has changed so many lives in more ways than we can even imagine, just frikken amazes me.

One thing we can all be sure of is that VAPECON 2017 is going to be bigger and better.

Now for my dislikes. I dislike that I still ache everywhere 

Vapers Rock! 

Ps. If anyone picked up a Grey VTC Mini with a black Billow v2 would you please let me know. I think I left it outside the main entrance while the vendors were packing up.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Caramia

I loved every moment!
Yes, the food stall needed improvement, the drinks too.
And I would LOVE to see some VapeCon (enter year here) merchandise - T-shrts, hoodies, beanies, caps. 
And I would also live to know where some peeps got their VapeCon atty bands?

But all in all a fabulous event, with immense manpower and thought, I can imagine the amount of hours planning, headaches and hickups encountered to have made this a day to remember.
KUDOS to all the organisers, the vendors, and their families, friends, and whoever had to put up with the long hours behind the scenes. A beeeeeg thumbs up from me!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Arshad Moerat

I think the keeping a spot for friends wouldn't have been a problem if there were more gates or bigger venue maybe. Bet they didn't expect such a huge turnout, but now they know for next year. Uncle Rob it would be awesome to get some manufacturers involved in showcasing some new products for example the Wismec Noisy Cricket II-25, which was launched. Vaping is going viral and I think it would really be awesome to get international recognition. People from all over the world go to the SEMA show in America, so why can't VapeCon reach this magnitude?

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vape addict

Arshad Moerat said:


> I think the keeping a spot for friends wouldn't have been a problem if there were more gates or bigger venue maybe. Bet they didn't expect such a huge turnout, but now they know for next year. Uncle Rob it would be awesome to get some manufacturers involved in showcasing some new products for example the Wismec Noisy Cricket II-25, which was launched. Vaping is going viral and I think it would really be awesome to get international recognition. People from all over the world go to the SEMA show in America, so why can't VapeCon reach this magnitude?


Keeping place will still be a problem even if there was 10 gates. The whole point of going early is for the giveaways and limited specials. So for the people standing in the que from 6am then all of a sudden 50 people pushed infront of them at 8:55am is crap and sucks big time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Warlock

I loved everything about VapCon 2016, the diversity of the crowds, the friendliness of the people, the lack of ventilation, the competitions, the hustle and bustle at the vendor stalls, the fantastic specials, even the long queues at the food stall. The total chaos was so marvellous that it almost seemed planned. But guess what it worked and it worked well. Congratulations @Silver , @shaunnadan , @Rob Fisher and @Stroodlepuff . I am looking forward to VapeCon 2017.

About the queue ...

If you are queuing for a ride on a merry-go-round or for a round on a put-put coarse then just *maybe *keeping a spot for a friend would be ok. But if you arrived early for a place in a queue that has a financial benefit attached to it (the specials) and someone or some group that is bigger or younger or stronger or faster than you simply takes it away from you, then we have a problem. And this problem has to be addressed.

On line tickets, first one sold has No 1 and so on...

On line ticket queue opens 15 minutes before cash queue.

Or as @ddk1979 suggested numbered tickets per person as he or she enters the grounds of the venue.

I’m sure that someone could come up with a way to solve this problem amicably.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## brotiform

After a week of mental breakdown and attempted suicide , I just wanted to chime in :

I am truly , honestly sorry to all of those at VapeCon who came into contact with me. I was a disgrace to myself and the community. I exceeded my medication and alcohol levels dramatically , but I have no excuses for my actions and am fully accountable and responsible for the way I acted. 

I am not sure I'll return to ecigssa after this post , but I felt I owe it to everyone for my disgusting misconduct , I was the drunk POS in the purple cap. 

I am not entirely sure what happened , but if I offended you or your family and I owe you an apology or deserve a beating , I am willing to take it, please let me know my number is zero82-85zero-315four

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Pixstar

brotiform said:


> After a week of mental breakdown and attempted suicide , I just wanted to chime in :
> 
> I am truly , honestly sorry to all of those at VapeCon who came into contact with me. I was a disgrace to myself and the community. I exceeded my medication and alcohol levels dramatically , but I have no excuses for my actions and am fully accountable and responsible for the way I acted.
> 
> I am not sure I'll return to ecigssa after this post , but I felt I owe it to everyone for my disgusting misconduct , I was the drunk POS in the purple cap.
> 
> I am not entirely sure what happened , but if I offended you or your family and I owe you an apology or deserve a beating , I am willing to take it, please let me know my number is zero82-85zero-315four


@brotiform Personally, I think you're being way too hard on yourself.
My wife and I met you there, we had a brief exchange of laughs and you offered me an ice cold tequila which went down very well, thank you.
I did not see or experience any nastiness from your side, you were clearly having a good time and entertained us in the long refreshments queue.
From my side, no issues at all!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

brotiform said:


> After a week of mental breakdown and attempted suicide , I just wanted to chime in :
> 
> I am truly , honestly sorry to all of those at VapeCon who came into contact with me. I was a disgrace to myself and the community. I exceeded my medication and alcohol levels dramatically , but I have no excuses for my actions and am fully accountable and responsible for the way I acted.
> 
> I am not sure I'll return to ecigssa after this post , but I felt I owe it to everyone for my disgusting misconduct , I was the drunk POS in the purple cap.
> 
> I am not entirely sure what happened , but if I offended you or your family and I owe you an apology or deserve a beating , I am willing to take it, please let me know my number is zero82-85zero-315four


Hey man, forgive yourself...we certainly do.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

@brotiform it takes a big person to say sorry and open thier hearts looking for forgiveness. It's how you come back from something like this that is important... you realised you overdid it and it can be the beginning of the new future... embrace the future and know that you can move forward. Put it behind you and move on... You will find a lot of forgiving members here...

I'm sure there are more than a few of us that haven't overindulged in our past...

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## shaunnadan

brotiform said:


> After a week of mental breakdown and attempted suicide , I just wanted to chime in :
> 
> I am truly , honestly sorry to all of those at VapeCon who came into contact with me. I was a disgrace to myself and the community. I exceeded my medication and alcohol levels dramatically , but I have no excuses for my actions and am fully accountable and responsible for the way I acted.
> 
> I am not sure I'll return to ecigssa after this post , but I felt I owe it to everyone for my disgusting misconduct , I was the drunk POS in the purple cap.
> 
> I am not entirely sure what happened , but if I offended you or your family and I owe you an apology or deserve a beating , I am willing to take it, please let me know my number is zero82-85zero-315four



Well look who it is.... back from the shadows.

glad to have you back buddy 

I've been watching you ever since vapecon... I was truly worried and wanted to know that you got home safely.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## SAVaper

brotiform said:


> After a week of mental breakdown and attempted suicide , I just wanted to chime in :
> 
> I am truly , honestly sorry to all of those at VapeCon who came into contact with me. I was a disgrace to myself and the community. I exceeded my medication and alcohol



I agree with Rob, it takes a big man to face up and admit a mistake and we have all made mistakes that we regret.
It looks to me like you have all ready beaten yourself up about this.

From my side, apology accepted and no hard feelings.

O, one more thing......

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mark121m

I like that there was a vape expo.
Dislike myself for not going

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAVaper

O wanted to add one more thing.
Could we try to use better name tags next time. That label just kept coming off.
Thanks

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------

